# Site near Leatherhead



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

Does anyone know of a site that is able to take larger vans in or near Leatherhead, I am hoping to go to the Southern Golden Retriever show there next weekend but am having a problem finding a site that will take my big bertha! I have tried the C.club sites and also the C & C but they won't take larger units.
Lindjan


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I know you said you tried Caravan Club bu did you try their site at

Alderstead Heath Redhill. They have got loads of pitches for big motorhomes.


( but it is half term and many sites will be full )


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

*Site nr Leatherhead*

Yes I have tried that one and its full, I think the problem is half term as you said.
Lindjan


----------

